# Member map



## Mugshot (8 Aug 2015)

Is that thing that stuck pins in a map to show member locations (if they chose to of course) still around?


----------



## screenman (8 Aug 2015)

Mugshot said:


> Is that thing that stuck pins in a map to show member locations (if they chose to of course) still around?



I think it run out of slime.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2015)

We lost it when the forum platform software changed.


----------



## Mugshot (8 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> We lost it when the forum platform software changed.


Ah right ok, thank you Ian


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Aug 2015)

You mean I am no longer supposedly living somewhere in Antarctica??


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> You mean I am no longer supposedly living somewhere in Antarctica??


No, you've been relocated to *Australasia*.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Aug 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, you've been relocated to *Australasia*.



STEWTH!!

[QUOTE 3848367, member: 259"]But I thought you were still in Scotland? [/QUOTE]

That's what you are meant to think!!


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> STEWTH!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you are meant to think!!


You don't show on it!
@Mugshot, can confirm


----------

